# flathunter defeats H20 Mellon, Lots of pics!



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Well our 3 day fishing extravaganza turned into just a 2 day trip..I got Lucky and won the event..I outfished Bryan 3 to 1...My big fish was a 14-lb flat, I also caught a 2-lb flat, and the biggest drum I have ever caught...Bryan landed an 8-lb flat..All fish were caught on goldfish, even the drum..Also every thing was caught on 8/0 gama circle hooks..Had a good time Bryan, thanks for supplying all the bait!...Bryan caught the first fish, and quickly proclaimed that he was gonna kick my arse in this contest..That was also his last fish..I was getting a little worried that I may get skunked because it has been a very slow week on the water.

My 14-lb flathead










Me with a drum










Bryan with an 8-lb flat










My rods, just waiting on a fish!










Bryan getting ready to fish










The scioto river!


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

nice fish guys. Hey Mellon, you didn't get scared and run home to mommy by chance. I wish I was catfishing this weekend but my pal doesn't return my pm's. He prob. got skunked at a paylake last night. Ya didn't get your big one but ya did catch flats so this spot has potential. Is this a new spot for ya?

bill


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

I knew you would smoke old HO2,  he just hasn't put in the years of pain and suffering that you need to be a first rate catter. Heck wasn't all that long ago he'd all but given up on cattin. Sure he caught a couple nice fish this year, but [email protected] that was a flash in the pan. Kinda like catchin a musky on the first cast or a nice wiper :B while gettin a birds nest out of your reel. :T
And we all know those stories, I just like to hear THE REST OF THE STORY. You know THE TRUTH.

Riverman forever, Laker never  

Sliprig


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

So what do you win? Does H2omellon have to make breakfest or what. Oh, I know he has to carry all the equipment next time.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Great looking fish guys... just wait till I get a picture of the fish I caught tonight up


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Good story...love those last 2 pictures with the sky reflected in the water.


----------



## WLB (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice sheephead!  Great pics guys, I hope you don't mind I borrowed that last one for some desktop wallpaper!
Thanks


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I knew my old buddy Jackson wouldn't let a Melon Head win out .....  Good for you guys !!!.......... And this big cat aint a biting sliprig..  so keep on trollin them rivers............  ............


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bill, I have fished this spot for years, caught alot of flats there, just not many big ones..The only thing I won was braggin rights!..LOL!


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

Nice fish Guys, Pictures looked great. Looks like you both had a great time, Looks Like Flathunter is the Man now !


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice pics Jack I knew you would win


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Melon had a shot, but when he went commercial with his guide service  he caught the jinx.......


----------



## T-Man (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm glad you guys had a good time!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryan will be home sometime today, ask him about saying he was gonna kick my arse in the event!!!!.LOL


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

cant wait till saturday to hear all the details.


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

and by the way guys ...nice fish


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

The rest of the story:

I hooked into a BIG fish, it was bending my Big Cat rod like you wouldnt beleive. Jack was real excited & ready w/ the net, then CRACK! My Big Cat Rod Broke In Two! This fish had to be 40#. I fished the rest of the night w/ my #3 rod, a Big Cat w/ a Rhino Bait Sensor reel. Jack did win, I will give him that, but I was down to 1 rod. I also lost ANOTHER fish, no where near as big.

I brought $80 worth of Goldfish, my 12volt battery died about 45 min from the cabin, I stopped in a 24 Hour KMART bought another 12volt battery for $20. So, I've got $100 in the bait now, it was a HUGE pain keeping those things alive. I have a few left, I think some got loose in our creek (where I was keeping them when I was not driving or fishing). 


We've had this trip planned for months, the weather did not cooperate at all. Sat night was probally the worst time fishing Jack & I have ahd together. We got aggravted & left @ 10PM. Funny thing is we had at least two runs from 9:55PM to 10PM, but were so mad , we still left. We started fishing the "Death Drop" early this year, then moved to a place I'm now calling "Rock Cliff" then we moved from "Rock Cliff" to the "Death Drop" -The more things chance the more they stay the same!!!!!

We had a good time Sunday. I was so tired, spent all day shoveling gravel, mixing concrete, digging holes, etc.... It stunk! It was good to get out w/ Jack. I wish we got have gotten some bigger fish though. We will get a 30+ from that spot this year though. I've lost 2 BIG fish in the last 2 weeks. I dont want to think about how big, but this one Sunday night felt very big.

Here is the pic Jack must have forgotten to post!! What a beast!, but I guess it did count.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow, a fish broke a rod, that's pretty darn cool!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryan, I am going back to that spot at midnight with fresh shad.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Dang man, I hope it produces. I think it will too.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

(just kidding about the rod actually breakin guys) It made my defeat sound not as bad though!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Where's the guide service ?? Gave one guided tour to Jack & quit?  
Jack, there's trouble brewing in Catland.....better watch out.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryan, You can catch cats just as good as anyone...However, you need to find you some spots closer to home..It makes a skunking much eaiser to take if you dont have to drive far..I do enjoy fishing with you, but I hate to see you have to make that drive all the time, but if your willing, I will fish with you anytime! .Just think Bryan, we have both lost 2 big fish this year, if we would have landed them, this would be a banner year for us..It's still a very good year, considering the last 2.

Plus we release every catfish to be caught agin, that in itself should make you feel good!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm just getting aggravated about time. I'm off unitl the 7th, but today I'm home, another sick kid. Sometimes I think it's a lost casue trying to plan anything.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

The fish will still be there, don't worry, take care of your kid. Those are the things that builds memories for them.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I cant wait until the kids are a little older. Heck soon they will be able to carry all my tackle when we go fishing.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

That's a good point, along with becoming "bait catchers" (bluegills).


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

H2O Mellon said:


> I'm just getting aggravated about time. I'm off unitl the 7th, but today I'm home, another sick kid. Sometimes I think it's a lost casue trying to plan anything.


Hope your kid is feelin' better. Wish I would of known you were off tonight, it would of a been a perfect night to go out... I'm off tomorrow and would of been willing to pull an all nighter.


Darn you for making me think a fish actually broke a rod  Guess I'm too gullible as no one else questioned the validity of it!


----------

